# Some clips from Boggs and boulders



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

Spent the weekend at Boggs and Boulders had a blast , Broke two belts on my brute lucky they had them on site , The second one I broke they replaced it at no charge , Thought that was cool of them .


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

fun stuff!!! :rockn:


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Yeah, that's looks like a good time


----------



## dirtydog (Nov 11, 2009)

way to represent for the brute force family!!. we r gonna be out there halloween weekend man . not sure if we r gonna camp but it might just end up that sunday.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Sweet vids..looks like y'all had fun.


----------

